# Photos iCloud très lent avec l'Apple TV 3



## fabricepsb71 (20 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour

J'utilise un Apple TV 3, un iMac 27 de fin 2012 et un iPhone 7.

Depuis Aperture, j'ai partagé des albums de photos depuis le mac sur iCloud

Lorsque je regarde les photos sur l'Apple TV, via l'application Photos iCloud, le chargement des photos est très lent voire très très lent. 

Par contre, les albums partagés lus sur l'iPhone 7 se chargent très rapidement.

Depuis l'Apple TV, j'ai testé des lectures de video sur les applications Youtube ou iTunes Store. Tout fonctionne normalement. Le pire est que même les video partagées démarrent très rapidement et sans coupure sur l'application Photos iCloud. 
Donc ce n'est pas un problème de débit internet.

Bref, pourquoi les photos, elles, se chargent-elles si lentement ?

Bien entendu, les photos partagée sont en Jpeg. Tout ceci est assez frustrant 

L'Apple TV 3 n'est pas très récent, mais pourquoi je n'ai aucun souci avec les video ?

Merci pour vos conseils

Fabrice

PS : j'ai partagé aussi des photos depuis Apple Photos et le problème reste le même. Donc Aperture ne semble pas fautif


----------



## guytoon48 (20 Janvier 2019)

Bonsoir,
Les photos synchronisées sur le Mac sont-elles « optimisées » selon les termes Apple?
Auxquelles cas, elles doivent être rechargées avant d’être éditées sur l’Apple TV en haute définition?...
Je n’ai pas accès à mon Apple TV dans l’instant mais peut-être y a t-il un réglage à effectuer dans l’interface de celle-ci concernant « Photos »?


----------



## fabricepsb71 (21 Janvier 2019)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Les photos synchronisées sur le Mac sont-elles « optimisées » selon les termes Apple?
> Auxquelles cas, elles doivent être rechargées avant d’être éditées sur l’Apple TV en haute définition?...
> Je n’ai pas accès à mon Apple TV dans l’instant mais peut-être y a t-il un réglage à effectuer dans l’interface de celle-ci concernant « Photos »?



Bonjour

Je ne comprends pas trop ce qui tu écris : Dans Aperture, j'ai sélectionné un groupe de photos appelé Projet. Puis j'ai été dans le menu Fichier --> Partager...iCloud

Dans la fenêtre suivante j'ai choisi Nouveau flux de photos (en précisant le nom du flux), puis cliqué OK.

Une fois l'envoi effectué, le flux apparaît dans l'onglet iCloud de Aperture

Je précise que les photos exportées sont en Jpeg. De quelle "optimisation" parles-tu ?

Voici les réglages dans l'Apple TV 3 :

Dans les réglages de l'Apple TV, je vais dans : Réglages > iCloud > Réglages photos iCloud > Activer mon flux de photos.

et dans : Réglages > iCloud > Réglages des photos iCloud, Activez Albums partagés.

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202786

Une explication à mon problème c'est le nombre important de photos dans mes albums partagés (certain en ont 400 photos). Sur l'iPhone 7 tout charge très rapidement mais l'Apple TV 3 est bien plus ancien.


----------



## fabricepsb71 (30 Janvier 2019)

Je viens d'acheter l'Apple TV 4K. Et comme par hasard, tous les problèmes ont disparu 

les photos se chargent très rapidement dans Photos iCloud. Même avec le partage à domicile c'est aussi rapide.

Vraiment étrange qu'une histoire de génération d'Apple TV fasse la différence pour charger des jpeg

Obsolescence programmée ?

Et merci à guytoon48


----------



## guytoon48 (31 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour,
Ne pas oublier que l'ancien version d'Apple TV que tu utilisais avait une prise ethernet 100 Mb/s; la nouvelle possède un port gigabit...


----------

